

Click-thru / Conversion Rates? - pumper

We have just launched a site for a free download for a small biz app. I was wondering if anyone has some data in regards to what are good click thru or conversion rates.<p>To be a little clearer, the home page is currently the landing page, the user click a "download here" button to bring them to the registration page and then they click the "download now" button which bring up the start download page. If we have a 100 users hit the landing page we're seeing somewhere around 30% actuall download the app. Anyone got any comparison data they would be willing to share?<p>thanks ian
======
JeffL
That's about what I've been getting recently for my game. About 40% of the
clicks from the ads result in downloads of the game, then about one out of 20
of the downloader's actually end up paying for a subscription. It seems
getting people to click on ads and getting people to download (especially when
it's a small download) are the relatively easy parts. Getting them to create
an account once they've downloaded and getting them to pay once they've tried
it are much harder.

------
run4yourlives
30% is pretty amazing. I'm no expert, but if you google "click through rates"
you get some good articles on the first page.

I think you're defiantly hitting your audience. You should try to get info on
who's installing the app, and using it one week later, etc etc. if you can.

~~~
pumper
We're not actually getting 30% CTR in the google sense which is of 100
impressions of your ad, 30 clicked on it. That CTR is of the order of 1%. But
of the 1% that reach our site 30% go on to download.

